# Basset Hound with issues needs rehoming by experienced owner



## costelloe

Hello,

I've been placed in a situation where I decided to rehome a Basset, but the owners lied and under exhaggerated the dogs problems. They said he can be moody, which can summarise any Basset, whereas I'd describe him as aggressive.

We've been told by the vets we should put him down, but I can't bear to do that as 98% he is one of the most loving, placid, gentle dogs I've ever met. Unfortunately the other 2% is an aggressive dog, and I'm not experienced enough to know how to cope with this.

He's a 3 year old Basset, his name is Bentley and I'd say he's quite small for a Basset.

I don't want to put him down, and I'd love to find someone who can help, and I'll discuss everything with them. My ideal checklist would be someone with a few dogs as he responds well to being in a pack, I'd prefer them to not have children especially until he's able to control his aggression.

I've attached a photo, he's infront with the noticeable eyes.

If you're interested or know someone who is, please let me know. You can also email me at [email protected]


----------



## jamie1977

Hope he finds someone able to take him on.

He does have an evil stare :lol:

Fingers crossed for him :thumbup:


----------



## Sled dog hotel

The best people to contact is Basset Hound Breed rescue. These people know the breed, and have the experience to work with him and then find him the most suitable home. 01257 451553 is the main number, but on the website is listed all the national co ordinators in all the various areas.
Welcome to Basset Hound Welfare


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Please do contact the above, they will be able to get him a 5* home


----------



## costelloe

Hello, 

I have contacted Basset Hound Rescue already and they have said that with a bite history they wouldn't be able to rehome him. 

Is there any other sorts of people who can take on dogs such as this?

Thanks


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Yes. What area are you in?


----------



## costelloe

We're in West Yorkshire, but we'd be happy to meet anyone who is interested, even if that means we need to travel.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT said:


> Yes. What area are you in?





costelloe said:


> We're in West Yorkshire, but we'd be happy to meet anyone who is interested, even if that means we need to travel.


Doesnt look like friends of the animals is on line at the moment. But if you click on the link at the end of the post, there are contacts for the rescue co ordinators E-mail address etc. So you could send an email tonight referring to her post, maybe you can make contact quicker that way, as looks like they may be able to help. Sorry Basset Welfare couldnt.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Really sorry but am afraid there isn't really any room at the inn at the moment...

Try:
:: West Yorkshire Dog Rescue :: Finding New Homes For Dogs!! :: Contact
Yorkshire Rose Dog Rescue - Contact
Dogs at Thirsk, North Yorkshire | Jerry Green Dog Rescue
Dogs Trust - Leeds Centre


----------



## Guest

What sort of aggression does he have? (Is it triggered by anything?) How frequent are the outbursts?

I hope he finds a good home.


----------



## BassetLover

I do hope someone can help find a home for the Basset because they are generally very nice natured dogs and in three generations of my family having rehomed and adopted many Bassets, never once have we seen an aggressive one... in fact the opposite is true!! 

They are pack hounds and like to be in a group and we have always had two or three and had no problems whatsoever, even when introducing a new hound of maybe 5 or 6 years of age with my two or three of different ages. I'm guessing this poor Basset has been treated badly in his past and with the right home and patient owner, he'll do OK because at three years of age, he should have another 10 or 12 years ahead of him.

Good luck... please don't put this Basset down! 


PS: I would have thought it most unusual for a vet to suggest putting this Basset down.... if it was my vet, he'd try and find a suitable owner before he'd put a Basset down. It's often the owner (not you) at fault rather than the dog! What area are you in please?


----------



## BassetLover

Have you found a nice home for Bentley the Basset yet? I hope so!


----------

